# Cheap electric pump and bottle top filter kit?



## BiggerP

Sup guys, I am sick and tired of pushing mls of gear through syringe filters! The next batch I make for myself I want to use an electric pump and bottle top filter. Since those things are legal to buy, I assume its kosher to ask yall for a cheap one. Any ideas??? Dont want to spend too much. Any links would be appreciated.


----------



## BiggerP

Ok so I found these on Amazon...

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B012CFTYX4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A10PRH2DFOVNA8&psc=1

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BB3326W/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2JSKWH4880300&psc=1


What do yall think? Will these work?  And can you tell if I need to buy tubing separately?


----------



## Kingjmack

I'm bumping this up for knowledge as well.


----------



## Bigmills

Hell no don't buy that pump and definitely don't buy the Disposable bottle top filter junk. Get yourself a glass filtration unit or a porcelain Bunchner funnel with a silicone stopper and a filtering flask. Give me a minute and I'll post some links for you. You honestly don't leave the electric pump if you get the right hand pump but if you do want to go with electric you got to get it off eBay. The hand pump you can get from Amazon.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmills

Electric vacuum pump

Impact 317M Oiless Suction + Pressure Aerator Vacuum Pump Ideal For ENT Cabinet 

Just copy and paste this and put it in ebay

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmills

BiggerP said:


> Ok so I found these on Amazon...
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B012CFTYX4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A10PRH2DFOVNA8&psc=1
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BB3326W/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2JSKWH4880300&psc=1
> 
> 
> What do yall think? Will these work?  And can you tell if I need to buy tubing separately?


Here is your funnel.

CoorsTek 60243 Porcelain Ceramic Buchner Funnel with Fixed Perforated Plate, 320mL Capacity, 160mm Height, 90mm Filter Paper Diameter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071D04R8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_YBCVDbSNFWPQS

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmills

BiggerP said:


> Ok so I found these on Amazon...
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B012CFTYX4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A10PRH2DFOVNA8&psc=1
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BB3326W/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2JSKWH4880300&psc=1
> 
> 
> What do yall think? Will these work?  And can you tell if I need to buy tubing separately?


Here is your filtering flask.

American Educational Clear Borosilicate Glass 1000mL Bomex Filtering Flask https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005QDP1XC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_hDCVDbQA5CXGW

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggerp73

Thanks BigMills. If your confident a hand pump will create stuff pressure to quickly filter MCT through a .22 micron filter, Id love to see a link for the one you recommend. Definitely on a budget and every penny saved helps.


----------



## Bigmills

Biggerp73 said:


> Thanks BigMills. If your confident a hand pump will create stuff pressure to quickly filter MCT through a .22 micron filter, Id love to see a link for the one you recommend. Definitely on a budget and every penny saved helps.


Oh I'm more than sure bro. Personally I can filter 800ml through a PVDF hydrophobic .45um filter, but you should still be able to do 4-500ml with a .22um.


Hand Held Vacuum Pump Tester Set Vacuum Gauge and Brake Bleeder Kit for Automotive with Adapters, Case https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073CNGMRG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Ou4VDbFSVTSRC

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyperkind

Bigmills said:


> Oh I'm more than sure bro. Personally I can filter 800ml through a PVDF hydrophobic .45um filter, but you should still be able to do 4-500ml with a .22um.
> 
> 
> Hand Held Vacuum Pump Tester Set Vacuum Gauge and Brake Bleeder Kit for Automotive with Adapters, Case https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073CNGMRG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Ou4VDbFSVTSRC
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk



Hey Mills, I’ve never used a hand pump before, do you connect the brake bleeder hand pump to the flask you posted before, and then connect the whatmann to that? Sorry if I’m being a newb. Didn’t know if I’m supposed to use the syringe as well in this setup? Lol


----------



## Littlebigguy

This was very educational bigmills . You are awesome brother , if you don’t mind , I have a quick question about this setup with the top porcelain, it may be a stupid question ,  do you just buy 0.22 filters that fit in the top of the porcelain?  If so where can I find the filters ? And what size are they ?


----------



## Littlebigguy

Bigmills , I pm you brother


----------



## Littlebigguy

Hey bigmills , can you place a link on the rite filter paper for the porcelain funnel ?


----------

